

Blockchain.info loses 5 BTC, ignores related support requests - cdvonstinkpot
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1o7vbi/blockchaininfo_stole_5_btc_from_me_over_a_month/

======
cdvonstinkpot
Resolved after public shaming on Reddit:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1o8yu0/resolved_blo...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1o8yu0/resolved_blockchaininfo_just_paid_me_back_7_btc/)

